# Comprare Playstation VR?



## Giangy (30 Aprile 2017)

Conviene secondo voi comprare il visore Playstation VR? Ho già acquistato a fine dell'anno scorso una PS4 Pro. Però l'unica cosa che mi lascia perplesso è la carenza di giochi PS4 compatibili con il visore VR... mi piacerebbe giocare con il visore VR tipo a Fifa, PES, è compatibile con questi due giochi?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (30 Aprile 2017)

Non sono compatibili
Io direi di aspettare, e di vedere come stanno le cose a fine anno


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2017)

Secondo me non vale la pena, all'orizzonte non si intravedono grosse produzioni che la sfrutteranno.

Temo che la periferica sia destinata a un lento declino.


----------



## Giangy (1 Maggio 2017)

Si infatti, poi mi sembra anche troppo caro spendere quasi 400 euro per una Playstation VR, senza un parco titoli. Anche perchè non vedo ancora novità come uscite per quest'anno, forse solo Gran Turismo Sport, ma chissà quando uscirà.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Maggio 2017)

E' una cosa piuttosto inutile, ci vorranno molti anni perché sia decente e fruibile


----------



## Butcher (2 Maggio 2017)

Anche secondo me è meglio lasciar stare al momento. Certo è molto interessante, da provare, ma è una periferica che dopo un mesetto ti rimane lì a prendere polvere.


----------



## Giangy (2 Maggio 2017)

Si io avevo anche la Playstation Vita, ma dopo che non hanno fatto più titoli, e la console era quasi abbandonata da Sony, ho dovuto venderla.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2017)

Concordo con gli altri. Per me, è meglio sfruttare certe funzionalità su PC.


----------

